# Little underwater garden.



## Jimmy Dale (12 Dec 2013)

Hello all, This is my first non question post - I certainly haven't had the answers to any! This is my first successful planted tank, I've had a few before but not really what you'd call high tech. It's still a work in progress and there is a little bald spot to the left which I think I will fill with a little stand of Pogostemon helferi quite soon. I've got the 'making of' pictures which I will put into a Journal later. All comments welcome.


----------



## sanj (12 Dec 2013)

That is a lovely looking scape


----------



## darren636 (12 Dec 2013)

It looks good, nicely laid out. Plant selection is top


----------



## Andy D (12 Dec 2013)

Looks great!


----------



## Jimmy Dale (12 Dec 2013)

Incidentally - is anyone else using one of these surface skimming glass / acrylic inlets? I'm really happy with mine (unfortunately though I have just noticed that it is covered in yesterday's trimming remnants in the photo - oops)


----------



## Jimmy Dale (12 Dec 2013)

Oh and I will be changing the somewhat distracting little red O ring for a black one when I do my next water change.


----------



## justin85 (13 Dec 2013)

Tank looks great!

Where did you find a glass intake with a surface skimmer?


----------



## Daniel (13 Dec 2013)

Nice scape! Very natural looking. Looking forward to see how this develops...


----------



## Jimmy Dale (13 Dec 2013)

justin85 said:


> Tank looks great!
> 
> Where did you find a glass intake with a surface skimmer?


 
Hi Justin, it was from ebay  NAG 12/16 Glass inflow Surface skimmer | eBay for 'fake' glassware, the glass is actually very sturdy. Seems to be made of thicker stuff than some of the cheap glass lillies I've had in the past. I totally rate it, it's nicer than having the eheim skim 350 in the tank. I'm sure even the best tanks get an occasional surface film even with perfect co2 distribution and dosing.


----------



## James O (15 Dec 2013)

Really nice!  Love the mix of plant texture/colour at the front edging the sand

Now for a dimwit learner question to show my noobishness : What is the architectural moss(?) that grows in an almost snowflake form along the front?

Oh and nice pipes! (that doesn't sound right )


----------



## Jimmy Dale (16 Dec 2013)

James O said:


> What is the architectural moss(?) that grows in an almost snowflake form along the front?


 
Hi James, the pant at the front is Riccia fluitans. It's a really nice easy one to grow. It needs to be tied down onto a stone or wood with net and fishing line but it grows through it very quickly. You can usually find portions of it for sale on ebay or for swaps in my Aquarium Plant Exchange group


----------



## James O (16 Dec 2013)

Thanks jimmy

I'm trying to get hold of some. I'll try as a floater and submerged

Seems to like It likes CO2 so maybe the floating version will take best


----------



## steveno (17 Dec 2013)

James, ricca loves co2, when it grow it grows man! When cutting it goes everywhere so suggest using Airtube to suck up cutting as you trim as george has demonstrated, I planted ricca in a scape many moons removed but still have cuttings that spread very quickly.


----------



## Sharpey999 (31 Dec 2013)

Is this just a garden or are there fish in there too

Looks very nice and neat though!


----------



## Jimmy Dale (4 Jan 2014)

Just 5 otos and 5 amano shrimp for now.


----------



## LukeDaly (6 Feb 2014)

Awesome scape man! What type of rocks are these? And is that riccia attached to rocks at the front? 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy Dale (6 Feb 2014)

Thanks Luke,  I'm not 100% sure what they're called but they're becoming available in most places. My local shop sells is for a reasonable price of about £3 / kg.  Yeah that's riccia at the front.


----------



## LukeDaly (6 Feb 2014)

The riccia and the sand together look great! 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy Dale (7 Feb 2014)

LukeDaly said:


> The riccia and the sand together look great!


 
Thanks, I'm really happy with it. I actually added it later to stop aquasoil from creeping through the gaps in the stones but it's turned out well. Here's a newer pic Blue Garden | UK Aquatic Plant Society


----------



## antanas333 (14 Feb 2014)

Very healthy looking tank!


----------

